# Cheesecake



## JoyC (May 9, 2006)

I was at the Cheesecake Factory in Md. last week and had a slice of there key lime cheesecake - it was so good not only the flavor but the texture it was smooth and creamy not heavy or dense/dry at all. how do you suppose they do that, cook in a water bath maybe??????????
JoyC


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2006)

The ingredients are more likely to result in a different texture than a water bath.

If you have a recipe that always produces a heavy, dense cheesecake, using that recipe and cooking it in a water bath won't change the texture.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 9, 2006)

i cook ALL cheesecakes in a water bath, that just helps the sides from scorching not really for creamyness. Maybe they whipped the cream cheese like whipped butter to make it fluffier


----------



## desertland (May 9, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if they add a significant amount of cream to their cheesecakes... they are delicious and very creamy!


----------



## Constance (May 9, 2006)

Wish I had some.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 10, 2006)

I found that using heavy cream instead of sour cream results in a more creamy and soft texture. I have since changed my basic recipe to reflect that.
I also have a CheeseCake Factory Key Lime clone recipe published in Top Secret Recipes but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Swann (May 10, 2006)

For a creamy texture, do not over bake. The NY cheesecake is overbaked in my estimation.


----------



## JoyC (May 11, 2006)

*thanks*

Thank you for your ideas of how to get a creamy cheesecake - shall try to adjust my favorite recipe and see if I can come close to what i had at the cheesecake factory bound to be good don't think I ever met a cheesecake I didn't like
Joyce


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2006)

Diane1415 said:
			
		

> I found that using heavy cream instead of sour cream results in a more creamy and soft texture. I have since changed my basic recipe to reflect that...


 
There is a significant difference in taste between the two.  You don't find that a problem?


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2006)

Swann said:
			
		

> For a creamy texture, do not over bake. The NY cheesecake is overbaked in my estimation.


 
I'm not sure what you're saying here.  Are all NY cheesecakes overbaked?


----------



## Swann (May 11, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you're saying here.  Are all NY cheesecakes overbaked?



THE texture of NY Cheesecake, that I have eaten, has been drier and almost crumbily than I like. It also has a brown top which means longer cooking and no bain marie.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2006)

A brown top does not mean no water bath.  I make NY cheesecakes in a water bath that finish with a browned top.  While NY style cheesecakes are, by definition, less creamy than the lighter styles, they are neither crumbly nor dry as a result.

However, I agree that an overcooked cheesecake will be both crumbly and dry.  This is true whether they are of the NY style or otherwise.


----------



## Debbie (May 11, 2006)

Diane1415 said:
			
		

> I found that using heavy cream instead of sour cream results in a more creamy and soft texture. I have since changed my basic recipe to reflect that.
> I also have a CheeseCake Factory Key Lime clone recipe published in Top Secret Recipes but I have not tried it yet.


 

Would you mind sharing it?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 11, 2006)

Swann said:
			
		

> For a creamy texture, do not over bake. The NY cheesecake is overbaked in my estimation.


I have considerable experience with cheesecakes. I have baked them for years. And the one I like best, is the heavy, dense, and somewhat dry NY Cheesecake. 

That being said, Swann is quite correct. You obtain a lighter, creamier cheesecake by reducing the cooking time by about 10 to 15 minutes. A perfectly baked cheesecake is not supposed to be cooked until dry. It is supposed to be soft and creamy.

To test, bake your cheesecake as you normally would. But 15 minutes before it's time to regularly test, open the oven and jiggle the pan. The very center should not be 100% set, but it should be almost done. At that point, turn off the heat, prop the door open by about 6 inches or so, and allow the cheesecake to cool with the oven. It will continue cooking a bit so that the center is not runny. You will end up with the cheesecake you desire.

Also, as was said above, you can replace some of the cream cheese, or sour cream with heavy whipping cream. This will add more moisture into the batter, again giving you a less dense product. 

Another technique is to replace part of the cream cheese with whipped egg whites. But this results in a heavier egg flavor and a filling that feels more like a custard, or even a soufle, depending on how much egg is used. I had cheesecake at a restaurant that was made that way. I didn't care much for it.

To make the filling more moist, you can also swirl any number of pie fillings into the filling as well. And don't forget to top it with something moist. 

All of these techniques are available to you, and a quick search on-line will give you even more info. But for the original NY cheesecake flavor, but more moist, just reduce the cooking time. I've done it. It works.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Swann (May 12, 2006)

Just curious GoodWeed... how far north in MI are you? I went to college at Mich Tech in Houghton. I called Fenton and Detroit my hometowns 50 yrs ago!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 13, 2006)

Swann said:
			
		

> Just curious GoodWeed... how far north in MI are you? I went to college at Mich Tech in Houghton. I called Fenton and Detroit my hometowns 50 yrs ago!



The only way you can get anyu further North than I am, is bu driving up the Kewenaw Peninsula.  I live in Sault St.e Marie, up on the Canada Border.  at the other side of the International Bridge, whic is located at the Northernmost end of freeway I-75, is Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario.  Yep, I'm a Yooper, born and raised, but with a bit more, ok, a lot more exposure to the world than most yoopers.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Mark Webster (May 13, 2006)

I would say from the high they achieve with their Cheesecakes that they add a gelatin to it. In my bakeshop we have doubled the sugar amount and have added sour cream to our batter along with the other ingredients. We also run fresh vanilla beans in our food processor with sugar to obtain a great vanilla sugar.
Mark


----------



## Swann (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the answer GoodWeed. I am always curious when people say Michigan! I love the UP. I do not think most peopl;e appreciate it and I know even Michiganders do not even think of its existance and few have bothered to visit.


----------

